

Debunking the Cul-de-Sac - matylda
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/design/2011/09/street-grids/124/

======
baltcode
One way to use the older city areas would be to be able to construct modern
buildings in them. Unfortunately, the alternative to suburbia is old,
awkwardly divided apartments made out of older houses with inefficient heating
and AC, and little ventilation. It will be hard to rearrange the suburban
landscape so fast, but some sort of free market "gentrification" may not be a
bad idea.

